# Interval Eplus retrade and WorldMark credits



## DaveNV (Sep 17, 2021)

Just went through a weird situation.  I had done a request-first exchange last January with Interval, using WorldMark credits.  The exchange was to Hawaii for January 2023.  Things went through normally, the right credits were deducted from my WM account, and a housekeeping token was taken.  (WorldMark tells me that every exchange made using WM credits also uses a HK token, even if the exchange company doesn't require one.  Interval doesn't require them. An obvious money grab for WorldMark.)

At any rate, I paid for Eplus on that exchange, because I wasn't sure I wanted to commit to a Hawaii trip so far out.  And sure enough, I was able to book a separate two-week trip to Hawaii for August 2022 using WM credits directly.  So I looked for a Retrade opportunity with the previous exchange.  I found the Quarterhouse in New Orleans in January 2023 instead, so I switched things.  All was well, and I thought everything was done.

A week ago I got a letter from WorldMark telling me I owed then $102. I called to ask what for, and I was told it was the housekeeping fee for the Quarterhouse.  Not thinking things through, I went ahead and paid the fee.  A few days later I got to thinking about it, and realized I'd already paid the housekeeping fee with the initial exchange.  So I called WM to ask about whether I had been double charged. The agent was able to see the initial exchange, and the retrade, but she said, "I can't see where that housekeeping token went.  It didn't go back in your account like it should have.  I've asked the IT people to do a deeper investigation into things." OK, but I'd heard nothing since.

Today I checked my credit card balance online, and I see a refund of the fee I paid last week.  So that told me they must have found the original HK token, and applied it to the retrade, so they refunded my credit card for the fee I paid.  Then I logged into my WM account, and I find they've also returned the credits for the retrade. That was when I realized they had erroneously taken the credits a second time, for the retrade, as if it was a new exchange.  I think things are correct now, but what a hassle.

Glad I called!

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Sep 17, 2021)

Good for you .

Bill


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 23, 2021)

@DaveNV

E-Plus  can be a wild gamble with WM.

Every retrade is handled as a
1) cancellation of the initial exchange - original credits and HK or fee refunded
and
2) new exchange. Credits deducted and HK or fee deducted.

However, They take the new  credits before refunding the old.

Before you exchange any more,
be sure you have a spreadsheet or use the Credit Manager software, available on WMOwners.com, to keep track of exactly how many credits/HK are in your account. Have a print screen from the day you do the exchange / retrade, and keep checking until you see when the deduction occured, or when credits were reinstated. I note all of these dates in the Credit Manager.

---
Regarding the HK, that is a WorldMark thing. For every  reservation that uses even 1 credit, an HK is required. In essence, when you confirm an Exchange week, the credits deducted from your account are used to reserve a WorldMark week, which is then deposited to Interval (which allows another Interval member to exchange into in that WorldMark resort during that week.) The HK you pay is used to "clean" that WorldMark unit.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks for the explanation.  Makes sense, and I like the idea of the Credit Manager software idea.  I'll dig into that.  Gotta keep those WM folks honest. 

I did receive the below in an email yesterday, from the agent at WM I'd spoken to. I think things are good to go now:

"... It looks like our product support team was able to get this fixed that same day ... The original reservation shows that it was cancelled with penalty in error, instead of being retraded. When it was canceled with penalty, the new Interval reservation took new credits, which resulted in a double charge. We were able to restore the credits and the housekeeping token, so the double charge has been corrected and you should see the cash refunded back to your card by now."

Dave


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 23, 2021)

Wow - they replied in record time. Some transactions with exchange department are taking weeks/months, not days. Happy to see it was resolved for you.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 23, 2021)

There are other points clubs that exchange through II and can use eplus but for some reason the way Worldmark interacts with retrades and eplus retrades is just the worst and done differently than it is for all other clubs.


----------

